# Service dog = 1 rider?



## Zylum (Mar 29, 2017)

I know the recent rules change with uber and lyft about service animals and have been reading some threads on it and haven't found what I wanted yet. Does a service dog take the place of a passenger? I drive a Prius and can fit four people sometimes not too comfortably but that doesn't happen to often. No I has a ride that was 10 minutes away and arriving there were 4 people with a dog and some have and knew immediately everything wouldn't fit in my car. They wanted to put the dog in the trunk with their bags. That wouldn't would and I explained that and I couldnt do the trip because of space issues only, no because of the dog. So when they have a service dog, does that count as 1 rider towards the 4 I can legally carry, seems it should since they dog will take up the space of 1 person and probay more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zylum said:


> I know the recent rules change with uber and lyft about service animals and have been reading some threads on it and haven't found what I wanted yet. Does a service dog take the place of a passenger? I drive a Prius and can fit four people sometimes not too comfortably but that doesn't happen to often. No I has a ride that was 10 minutes away and arriving there were 4 people with a dog and some have and knew immediately everything wouldn't fit in my car. They wanted to put the dog in the trunk with their bags. That wouldn't would and I explained that and I couldnt do the trip because of space issues only, no because of the dog. So when they have a service dog, does that count as 1 rider towards the 4 I can legally carry, seems it should since they dog will take up the space of 1 person and probay more.


I would not put a live dog in the trunk.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would not put a live dog in the trunk.


I agree, trunks are not meant for living things. No self respecting owner would ever suggest this. Although i think the prius has an open trunk design like a hatchback though right?

Thats different, although im sure there isnt enough room if theres also luggage involved.

It just blows my mind how inconsiderate people are just to save a buck. Order an XL and know for sure youll fit.


----------



## Zylum (Mar 29, 2017)

It is open like a hatchback, but that still seems bad with that and with bags there too. Nobody i know with a service dog would do that to their dog too so that part of it is shady too. I did want to see what the official rule was after that.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Easily the majority of people with 'service dogs' are fakes and phonies



Zylum said:


> I know the recent rules change with uber and lyft about service animals and have been reading some threads on it and haven't found what I wanted yet. Does a service dog take the place of a passenger? I drive a Prius and can fit four people sometimes not too comfortably but that doesn't happen to often. No I has a ride that was 10 minutes away and arriving there were 4 people with a dog and some have and knew immediately everything wouldn't fit in my car. They wanted to put the dog in the trunk with their bags. That wouldn't would and I explained that and I couldnt do the trip because of space issues only, no because of the dog. So when they have a service dog, does that count as 1 rider towards the 4 I can legally carry, seems it should since they dog will take up the space of 1 person and probay more.


The biggest sign the paxholes didn't a real service animal is the trunk request. Wtf. What kind of dog was it btw?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Legally, I doubt that a service dog is considered a rider, regardless of size. Also, a service dog does not required a seat belt. Practically, if the other riders do not complain then there is no real issue. Let the dog sit on their laps and drool 

My issue is adding uberPOLL to the scenario. If there are already 3 uberPOOL passengers in your car and you go to pickup a 4th, only to discover it includes a large service dog.

It's unreasonable to ask anyone to allow a strange dog to sit on their lap.
Do you really want the dog sitting next to you, while driving, no matter how "well-behaved"?

What if one or more of the prior passengers is afraid of dogs or allergic to dogs?
What if the dog starts growling or misbehaving mid-trip?
Putting the dog into a traditional enclosed trunk is still unacceptable, but may be looking less so in this scenario. What would really be interesting (in the Chinese curse sense of the word) would be two or more passengers who each have a service dog and they don't like each other.








My service dog, Fluffy


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

This whole situation has gotten out of hand to be honest, uber is losing everyday because of scamming passengers with fake service dogs or lying about drivers to get a free ride.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> This whole situation has gotten out of hand to be honest, uber is losing everyday because of scamming passengers with fake service dogs or lying about drivers to get a free ride.


Uber does not lose money. A passenger with a service dog (fake or not) pays the same as any other passenger. The driver must assume the additional risk and aggravation of dealing with a service dog without any additional compensation.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would not put a live dog in the trunk.


So are you saying you would kill it first ???


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would not put a live dog in the trunk.


What about a non-live dog in the trunk?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Next time, suggest they choose a pax to go in the trunk, dog on seat.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Remember the movie Vacation?


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

A real service animal is also trained to sit on the floor. If it sits on you're seat, file for a cleaning fee for that hair and report them as a fraudulent rider. This is really your only legal recourse when dealing with fake service animals. Otherwise, true service animals are a breeze to work with.


----------



## Zylum (Mar 29, 2017)

It would have been really tough to fit everything anyway without the dog and would have had to cancel and tell them they need to call an XL. So if they add a dog taking more space and with uber and lyft having like a zero tolerance policy on the matter if riders press the matter am I forced to do a trip I would have refused otherwise. Would I have to put a dog in the truck? with bags on it maybe? Just to not get deactivated? And thinking further what if there isn't even a dog and they just lie saying they will put in that complaint if I dont.do what they want? Is this just going to be something to hold drivers hostage over?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Zylum said:


> I know the recent rules change with uber and lyft about service animals and have been reading some threads on it and haven't found what I wanted yet. Does a service dog take the place of a passenger? I drive a Prius and can fit four people sometimes not too comfortably but that doesn't happen to often. No I has a ride that was 10 minutes away and arriving there were 4 people with a dog and some have and knew immediately everything wouldn't fit in my car. They wanted to put the dog in the trunk with their bags. That wouldn't would and I explained that and I couldnt do the trip because of space issues only, no because of the dog. So when they have a service dog, does that count as 1 rider towards the 4 I can legally carry, seems it should since they dog will take up the space of 1 person and probay more.


I find your story hard to believe no one would put a service dog in a trunk. If it were true I would not agree to that. I would call the cops when I got there that is animal cruelty.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I find your story hard to believe no one would put a service dog in a trunk. If it were true I would not agree to that. I would call the cops when I got there that is animal cruelty.


You are either being trolled or Zylum is a happy psychopath, eager to stuff a dog in the trunk to make a few extra bucks, which he is so proud, to boast about doing something illegal.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Maven said:


> You are either being trolled or Zylum is a happy psychopath, eager to stuff a dog in the trunk to make a few extra bucks, which is more "important" to him.


If it's a troll thread it should be removed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> A real service animal is also trained to sit on the floor. If it sits on you're seat, file for a cleaning fee for that hair and report them as a fraudulent rider. This is really your only legal recourse when dealing with fake service animals. Otherwise, true service animals are a breeze to work with.


Not every service dog is trained to sit on the floor. If it's trained to smell the person's breath to see if they're having diabetic issues it would not necessarily even be best for it to to be on the seat. Those sort of dogs can be small and in a little chest carrier or just carried by the person; they don't have to be big dogs and the person would not necessarily want them to be on the floor.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not every service dog is trained to sit on the floor. If it's trained to smell the person's breath to see if they're having diabetic issues it would not necessarily even be best for it to to be on the seat. Those sort of dogs can be small and in a little chest carrier or just carried by the person; they don't have to be big dogs and the person would not necessarily want them to be on the floor.


Correct! I transported a small "comfort" service dog, trained to sit on the passenger's lap. Sitting on the floor would be counterproductive in this case. However, it should be standard training for larger service dogs. BTW, the "comfort" service dog was quite well behaved during the ride.

Inability to control the a "service animal" is one way to detect a fake, which should then be reported. The human owner of a service animal also receives training on proper care and management as part of the process.

Also, some dogs might really enjoy being put into some car trunks ...


----------



## NY to AZ (Mar 13, 2017)

Legally a service dog is afforded all of the rights of a person so the short answer is yes you have every right to treat it as a passenger.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

NY to AZ said:


> Legally a service dog is afforded all of the rights of a person so the short answer is yes you have every right to treat it as a passenger.


I will not consider a service dog a person until it may be charged for services like a person. The airlines are required to allow services animals to fly free. They may only be charged

_If the service animal is too large to fit in the handler's foot space, and the plane is full, then the person can be required to purchase a second seat to provide sufficient foot space for their service animal. If there are empty seats on the aircraft, ask to be placed next to an empty seat instead._​
How about uberPOOL and LyftLine? If a driver already carrying 3 passengers arrives at a 4th pickup to find a person with a service dog, is he required to squeeze 4 people plus a (possibly) large dog into the car? I know that large service dogs are supposed to be trained to sit on the floor, but what if one of the passengers already in the car is allergic, afraid of dogs, or otherwise objects? What if there is already a dog in the car and the 2 dog dislike each other? Would it be simpler and make more sense to allow the driver to say, "I can only take 4. You and the dog would make it 5. So, I cannot legally take you"?


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would not put a live dog in the trunk.


 What about a dead one?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just don't get all the fuss about dogs. I've had all kinds of dogs ride in my car and not one problem.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I just don't get all the fuss about dogs. I've had all kinds of dogs ride in my car and not one problem.


Yes. I would usually tell the pax to hold the dog if it's small enough so that its paws won't scratch the plastic panels of the interior (Which happened once on my older car). So far, so good. Not even a hair got onto the covered seating lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Perhaps.
Depends on circumstance.
There ma


Rick N. said:


> What about a dead one?


 Perhaps.
Depends on circumstance 
There may be laws against putting a live dog in the trunk.

Service dogs should not be allowed on pool.
Pool shoul


Maven said:


> I will not consider a service dog a person until it may be charged for services like a person. The airlines are required to allow services animals to fly free. They may only be charged
> 
> _If the service animal is too large to fit in the handler's foot space, and the plane is full, then the person can be required to purchase a second seat to provide sufficient foot space for their service animal. If there are empty seats on the aircraft, ask to be placed next to an empty seat instead._​
> How about uberPOOL and LyftLine? If a driver already carrying 3 passengers arrives at a 4th pickup to find a person with a service dog, is he required to squeeze 4 people plus a (possibly) large dog into the car? I know that large service dogs are supposed to be trained to sit on the floor, but what if one of the passengers already in the car is allergic, afraid of dogs, or otherwise objects? What if there is already a dog in the car and the 2 dog dislike each other? Would it be simpler and make more sense to allow the driver to say, "I can only take 4. You and the dog would make it 5. So, I cannot legally take you"?


Pool should not be allowed



Maven said:


> I will not consider a service dog a person until it may be charged for services like a person. The airlines are required to allow services animals to fly free. They may only be charged
> 
> _If the service animal is too large to fit in the handler's foot space, and the plane is full, then the person can be required to purchase a second seat to provide sufficient foot space for their service animal. If there are empty seats on the aircraft, ask to be placed next to an empty seat instead._​
> How about uberPOOL and LyftLine? If a driver already carrying 3 passengers arrives at a 4th pickup to find a person with a service dog, is he required to squeeze 4 people plus a (possibly) large dog into the car? I know that large service dogs are supposed to be trained to sit on the floor, but what if one of the passengers already in the car is allergic, afraid of dogs, or otherwise objects? What if there is already a dog in the car and the 2 dog dislike each other? Would it be simpler and make more sense to allow the driver to say, "I can only take 4. You and the dog would make it 5. So, I cannot legally take you"?


This is an example of why Uber pool never should be to begin with !


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I just don't get all the fuss about dogs. I've had all kinds of dogs ride in my car and not one problem.


Please stop trying to introduce logic and reason into a service dog discussion!


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

I hear they may allow dogs to drive as well. They'll work for table scraps.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I would have canceled the trip choosing too many PAX and immediately sent a note to Support explaining the situation in case the PAX sent a complaint about not taking a service animal.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Maven said:


> I will not consider a service dog a person until it may be charged for services like a person. The airlines are required to allow services animals to fly free. They may only be charged
> 
> _If the service animal is too large to fit in the handler's foot space, and the plane is full, then the person can be required to purchase a second seat to provide sufficient foot space for their service animal. If there are empty seats on the aircraft, ask to be placed next to an empty seat instead._​
> How about uberPOOL and LyftLine? If a driver already carrying 3 passengers arrives at a 4th pickup to find a person with a service dog, is he required to squeeze 4 people plus a (possibly) large dog into the car? I know that large service dogs are supposed to be trained to sit on the floor, but what if one of the passengers already in the car is allergic, afraid of dogs, or otherwise objects? What if there is already a dog in the car and the 2 dog dislike each other? Would it be simpler and make more sense to allow the driver to say, "I can only take 4. You and the dog would make it 5. So, I cannot legally take you"?


Two service dogs are not going to fight with each other. These animals are put through extreme training situation to test their temperament, intelligence, patience, all of it. A service dog is not going to be a problem for you. If your other passengers object, according to the law, they are free to end their ride and disembark your vehicle.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Two service dogs are not going to fight with each other. These animals are put through extreme training situation to test their temperament, intelligence, patience, all of it. A service dog is not going to be a problem for you. If your other passengers object, according to the law, they are free to end their ride and disembark your vehicle.


Will they hump?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Will they hump?


Are you offering your leg?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know I am fascinated...
Just how many cars...
Dont have fold down back seats...
I would be willing to bet...
Those same people have...
NEVER opened their trunk...
And noticed the little triggers...
Or pull switch buttons...
That are there just for that...
Rakos


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Any animal is an additional rider. When I was doing xl, I once had 4 people with 2 chihuahuas order x. The dogs sat in the 2nd row on the laps of 2 people so they probably thought it was ok. After the trip ended, I got a fare adjustment to xl. 4 people plus 2 dogs = 6 passengers. And it was a 45mile trip so the adjustment really covered me on part of the dead miles back.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NY to AZ said:


> Legally a service dog is afforded all of the rights of a person so the short answer is yes you have every right to treat it as a passenger.


Wrong. Service dogs can pee, poop & puke up to three times on the Uber platform before they will be charged a 'Cleaning Fee.' Service Dogs are afforded MORE RIGHTS then passengers!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Wrong. Service dogs can pee, poop & puke up to three times on the Uber platform before they will be charged a 'Cleaning Fee.' Service Dogs are afforded MORE RIGHTS then passengers!


That is before the passenger gets charged by Uber. That has nothing to do with Uber paying us.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

NY to AZ said:


> Legally a service dog is afforded all of the rights of a person so the short answer is yes you have every right to treat it as a passenger.


Nope. Service Dogs have no rights. The handler is the one with rights. Service Dogs are legally medical equipment so they cannot be charged as a passenger.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Nope. Service Dogs have no rights. The handler is the one with rights. Service Dogs are legally medical equipment so they cannot be charged as a passenger.


They can't be charged as a passenger, however, especially with the larger breeds, they take up space and can count for one seat.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They can't be charged as a passenger, however, especially with the larger breeds, they take up space and can count for one seat.


You cannot charge them due to having a Service Dog. That is federal law.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Nope. Service Dogs have no rights. The handler is the one with rights. Service Dogs are legally medical equipment so they cannot be charged as a passenger.


Lol. So service dogs count as equipment right? Ok, let's go further. Uber ride with 4 riders and a suitcase. Suitcase goes in the trunk. Now, Uber ride with 4 humans and a service dog. Service dog is equipment but can't safely fit in the rear seats. So it goes in the trunk as well? Like you said,it's equipment and equipment is normally stored in the trunk if there isn't space for it in the back.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Lol. So service dogs count as equipment right? Ok, let's go further. Uber ride with 4 riders and a suitcase. Suitcase goes in the trunk. Now, Uber ride with 4 humans and a service dog. Service dog is equipment but can't safely fit in the rear seats. So it goes in the trunk as well? Like you said,it's equipment and equipment is normally stored in the trunk if there isn't space for it in the back.


So an oxygen tank should go in the trunk? No. Service Dogs are required to be accommodated in a manner that keeps them with their handler. If you place a Service Dog in the trunk you can and will face criminal charges.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> So an oxygen tank should go in the trunk? No. Service Dogs are required to be accommodated in a manner that keeps them with their handler. If you place a Service Dog in the trunk you can and will face criminal charges.


Wtf do you mean they have to be accommodated? If there is no space for them, what can the driver do? Maybe the pax needs to order a bigger vehicle and stop being cheap. And in that case, a service animal is not equipment then. It counts as a passenger. An oxygen tank is not a living organism so that is different. So the next time someone orders X with 4 humans and a service animal you can reject them if there isnt space for everyone to "safely" fit. That's the point.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Wtf do you mean they have to be accommodated? If there is no space for them, what can the driver do? Maybe the pax needs to order a bigger vehicle and stop being cheap. And in that case, a service animal is not equipment then. It counts as a passenger. An oxygen tank is not a living organism so that is different. So the next time someone orders X with 4 humans and a service animal you can reject them if there isnt space for everyone to "safely" fit. That's the point.


My Service Dog can squeeze into the foot space and he's rather large. Argue all you want but federal law is on my side.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> My Service Dog can squeeze into the foot space and he's rather large. Argue all you want but federal law is on my side.


Cool story bro but your service animal isn't the point of discussion. The point of discussion are larger service animals who can't fit.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Cool story bro but your service animal isn't the point of discussion. The point of discussion are larger service animals who can't fit.


I know people with 200lb Service Dogs that can fit in spaces just like him.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> I know people with 200lb Service Dogs that can fit in spaces just like him.


Well that "service animal" isn't fitting in my car. Too bad. And I haven't had an issue yet. Most of these pax will just call another ride. I want to see the pax who tries to go after my license for something like this.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Well that "service animal" isn't fitting in my car. Too bad. And I haven't had an issue yet. Most of these pax will just call another ride. I want to see the pax who tries to go after my license for something like this.


There are a lot of disabled people that would report you for it. A 200 lb dog can easily fit in the foot space. Learn to follow the law or you could face civil or criminal penalties.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> There are a lot of disabled people that would report you for it. A 200 lb dog can easily fit in the foot space. Learn to follow the law or you could face civil or criminal penalties.


Still waiting for that deactivation notice ,revocation of my tlc license or criminal case against me. I'll let you know when it comes through. LMAO


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> You cannot charge them due to having a Service Dog. That is federal law.


I understand that. I'm not disagreeing with that. What I'm saying is that when you have a larger breed of dog, you cannot fit four human beings plus the dog in an X vehicle. You can fit dog + 3 people. If, and it's a big if because I generally don't play the pool game, I had two pool passengers on the first ride, and then got a second ride with passenger and service dog, I would immediately stop future requests so that Uber wouldn't try to squeeze another person into my car. Further, I would make sure that the dog and its person were able to sit together in the back, and, if necessary make one of the other riders move to the front. I fully support as much mobility and independence as possible for the disabled.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Most service dogs are trained to ride at riders feet. I suppose if you had 4 riders, one of those fiat cars with no space, maybe that could actually be a problem, but most handlers would actually understand that situation. How many service animals do you get? 1 in like 1000 trips? The odds of that whole situation coming to a head is virtually impossible, realistically.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Most service dogs are trained to ride at riders feet. I suppose if you had 4 riders, one of those fiat cars with no space, maybe that could actually be a problem, but most handlers would actually understand that situation. How many service animals do you get? 1 in like 1000 trips? The odds of that whole situation coming to a head is virtually impossible, realistically.


What x sized vehicle are you driving that you can climb into the backseat and sit with someone sitting in the front seat in front of you, and you can fit a golden retriever or a collie or some similarly sized dog between your feet and the seat you're sitting on?

The dog would end up laying on the floor next to their feet, which is absolutely acceptable. The problem is that that then takes up foot space for someone else. For the purposes of spacing, I count the dog as a passenger. And now that I have seen that there are safety belts specifically for dogs, I will probably get one and try insisting that it be used for any service animal I may get. If I don't get one, at least I'll have one for my own little doll baby.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

We have a Hyundai Sonata Hybrid and a Ford Edge but it's usually the Sonata she sits in the front floorboard between my legs (for training mostly as I'm almost never a pax for anyone lol). We've done it in a Kia Rio once tho (dad's car, when I couldn't drive due to a medical procedure and had to get a ride lol) and that was a bit tight but doable.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> We have a Hyundai Sonata Hybrid and a Ford Edge but it's usually the Sonata she sits in the front floorboard between my legs (for training mostly as I'm almost never a pax for anyone lol). We've done it in a Kia Rio once tho (dad's car, when I couldn't drive due to a medical procedure and had to get a ride lol) and that was a bit tight but doable.


I can appreciate what you're saying, but my rule still stands in my car. I take up to four passengers, and I count the dog as a passenger. It takes up space in the car, it is a living creature, and it is a liability if it goes flying around the cabin in an accident.

Although, I will admit, I'm not all that fond of having for passengers in the car with me most of the time. Makes the car too hot. Too much body heat. I certainly don't need the extra body heat coming off of the hairy dog in addition to four people. One of the people would have to go!


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> What x sized vehicle are you driving that you can climb into the backseat and sit with someone sitting in the front seat in front of you, and you can fit a golden retriever or a collie or some similarly sized dog between your feet and the seat you're sitting on?
> 
> The dog would end up laying on the floor next to their feet, which is absolutely acceptable. The problem is that that then takes up foot space for someone else. For the purposes of spacing, I count the dog as a passenger. And now that I have seen that there are safety belts specifically for dogs, I will probably get one and try insisting that it be used for any service animal I may get. If I don't get one, at least I'll have one for my own little doll baby.


A large Service Dog can easily fit in a seat like this.



SuzeCB said:


> I can appreciate what you're saying, but my rule still stands in my car. I take up to four passengers, and I count the dog as a passenger. It takes up space in the car, it is a living creature, and it is a liability if it goes flying around the cabin in an accident.
> 
> Although, I will admit, I'm not all that fond of having for passengers in the car with me most of the time. Makes the car too hot. Too much body heat. I certainly don't need the extra body heat coming off of the hairy dog in addition to four people. One of the people would have to go!


You can consider a Service Dog a passenger all you want but you can't make them pay extra for it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> A large Service Dog can easily fit in a seat like this.
> 
> You can consider a Service Dog a passenger all you want but you can't make them pay extra for it.


I wouldn't. Like I said one of the people would have to go.

"I can only take 4 in an X, and the dog counts as 1."

Uber says nothing about 4 people being the limit in an X, or 6 in an XL, for that matter. They say 4 (or 6) passengers. If it is alive and animated it is a passenger.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Based on the law itself, my non lawyer brain interprets the answers to be:

- If there is not enough room, you may *suggest* one of the people without the dog: to obtain another ride, or request an XL to carry all.
-If the dog may lay at any persons feet safely, then you should not suggest the aforementioned.​- Others inquire as to pool - You cannot deny the service animal and it's owner, you may suggest the pax deal with it or work it out themselves as to who will get another ride. Let them fight it out. 
- Catch it all on camera every time, if you don't have a dash cam use one of those camera apps that will record in the background.

The following is from ADA.gov

*Inquiries, Exclusions, Charges, and Other Specific Rules Related to Service Animals*

When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. S*taff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform.* Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.
*Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service* to people using service animals. *When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.*
A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless*: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence.*
Establishments that sell or prepare food must allow service animals in public areas even if state or local health codes prohibit animals on the premises.
*People with disabilities who use service animals cannot be isolated from other patrons, treated less favorably than other patrons, or charged fees that are not charged to other patrons without animals. In addition, if a business requires a deposit or fee to be paid by patrons with pets, it must waive the charge for service animals.*
If a business such as a hotel normally charges guests for damage that they cause, a customer with a disability may also be charged for damage caused by himself or his service animal.
Staff are not required to provide care or food for a service animal.
*Miniature Horses*
*In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department's revised ADA regulations have a new, separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; *(2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner's control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse's type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse's presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.*


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Putting an animal inside the trunk of a vehicle places it in danger in the event of a sudden stop. That would be a huge nope from me.

Me thinks the OP disappeared.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Solution? Put them both in the trunk, lol.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

South Shore Driver said:


> Solution? Put them both in the trunk, lol.


Put everyone but the service dog in the trunk (even the handler). 

(Yes, I'm joking lol)


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Hmmm. Over 50 posts in this thread and we still don't know what Uber's policy is?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I had to stop in an Uber Greenlight Hub today ( if I have to keep doing this I'm going to start charging them an hourly rate as an employee, trying to get their mistakes fixed).

I asked if a service dog, if larger, could be considered a passenger because it does take up the space. The CSR, told me that this is something that they're looking at. Some 5 Passenger cars are smaller than other 5-passenger cars that are all allowed with Uber. Certain larger dogs can make things very uncomfortable if there are four people in addition to the dog in the vehicle. The response was that Uber is trying to consider what to do to not violate the Ada in this regard, but no driver will be penalized for counting a service dog as a passenger and only taking 3 pax's along with it. They're also mulling over what to do when you have a passenger in the car who may have allergies to a dog, and then the next passenger on the pool ride shows up with a service dog. I told him I wasn't all that worried about that because I almost never took pool rides. He rolled his eyes and he said that he has to! LOL apparently their jobs require that they do certain number of rides each month in each classification so that they can stay in touch with what is going on on the streets.

Anyway, the correct protocol in the scenario that I just described above, is that you are to inform the passenger with the allergies that federal law mandates that you accept the dog in the vehicle, and leave it up to them to either continue the ride or cancel, as they wish. Do not get into an argument with him about it. Simply reiterate that this is a federal law, and as such is out of yours and Uber hands. You can sympathize but there's nothing you can do.

Thankfully, with this new 180 days a change, if the rider wants to down rate you for this experience, they have to say why. If they give this explanation that a dog came into the car, the rating isn't going to be on your record since it is something that has nothing to do with anything you have control over.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've run into this situation in a taxi...

The way that we get around it is that we treat the dog like a piece of carry on luggage that cannot go into the trunk.

What *we* can get away with is telling a party that we can't get all their *things* into the car safely, and while they are under/at the passenger limit we cannot take *all* of them.

Then they get a choice of loading half and ordering a second car, or waiting for a bigger car.

Then i make REALLY sure to tell them that it's not over the dog and i'd be glad to take the dog in my half of the group.


Then if they get cheesed off it's not technically refusing them over a service dog, it's over refusing them for having too much stuff.



Now with uberpool you lose...

That's all there is to it.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've run into this situation in a taxi...
> 
> The way that we get around it is that we treat the dog like a piece of carry on luggage that cannot go into the trunk.
> 
> ...


Service Dogs sit at their handler's feet. You would lose in court so fast.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> Service Dogs sit at their handler's feet. You would lose in court so fast.


It's a battle tested strategy...

Don't refuse the service animal... refuse half their $*&%&

Nothing in my method says they can't take the service dog. What i'm saying is that they have too much stuff and we can't take it all.

But like i said...

Uberpool you lose.

The last time i had it happen,

We left behind 1 passenger and half the luggage while the other 3 and the service dog went with car numero Uno.

Having too much crap to fit in one car is something that happens pretty often here.

Since i posted this



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've run into this situation in a taxi...
> 
> The way that we get around it is that we treat the dog like a piece of carry on luggage that cannot go into the trunk.
> 
> ...


What part of always let the dog in the first car don't you get?

It's not refusing the dog that way.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Maven said:


> Legally, I doubt that a service dog is considered a rider, regardless of size. Also, a service dog does not required a seat belt. Practically, if the other riders do not complain then there is no real issue. Let the dog sit on their laps and drool
> 
> My issue is adding uberPOLL to the scenario. If there are already 3 uberPOOL passengers in your car and you go to pickup a 4th, only to discover it includes a large service dog.
> 
> ...


I love your dog


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jimmycraazyz said:


> A real service animal is also trained to sit on the floor.


This, service dogs sit on the floor in front of their owner, they basically don't take up space unless you are trying to fit multiple dogs.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> This, service dogs sit on the floor in front of their owner, they basically don't take up space unless you are trying to fit multiple dogs.


This requires a car with legroom which mines does not have. I'm doing this in a golf.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

wingdog said:


> This requires a car with legroom which mines does not have. I'm doing this in a golf.


Up until Black Friday I had a PriusC, the small Prius. I've done multiple full sized labs at the same time on the floor. 1 dog with one pax is easy, just slide the seat forward, 3 very large pax with 2 large dogs is a bit more of a squeeze.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm over 6 ft tall, my knees are already in the dash. My seat does not get slid forward. The front pax seat starts every trip in the full forward position. If someone rides in the front and slides the seat back that means noone in the back gets any legroom. However that is on the pax not me, I do not slide back the seat, I leave crushing each others legs and fighting over legroom to the pax. I'm an X, not an XL. If they want more room they can call for it.

I have an open to the cab hatchback though, dogs can ride in the back like mine occasionally does when he want to take a short break.


----------

